# Xenforo Lottery



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 8, 2017)

To celebrate our first anniversary in Xenforo, we are going to run a lottery. To participate, please, sign up in this thread. Every day a person will win one of these prizes, except the day before the anniversay, where the prize is a set ban. All prizes last until the 24th of April.

Schedule:

15th April - Html usertitle - Winner: @Pandamonium @Gibbs
16th April - Lightning sparkles - Winner: @HandfullofNaruto
17th April - Regular sparkles - Winner: @Rohan
18th April - 175x250 Avatar - Winner: @Trizalgia
19th April - Heart sparkles - Winner: @Khaleesi @NoticemeEscanorsenpai
20th April - Fire sparkles - Winner: @Santi
21st April - Rainbow sparkles - Winner: @Impact
22nd April - Signature ban - Winner?: @Hentai
23rd April - 175x350 Avatar - Winner: @Didi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 8, 2017)

Participants:


Elder WAD
NoticemeEscanorsenpai
White Wolf
Tsubomii
Hentai
Mr. Waffles
Morglay
Zyrax
pat pat
Bonly
Seraphiel
Viole1369
Rali57
Nighty the Mighty
Greidy
baconbits (only signature ban)
Rohan
Lord Trollbias
VAK
Atlas
Trizalgia
Ai
Gibbs
Alejandro
Kuzehiko
RemChu
wibisana
Amol
Island
Pandamonium
Khaleesi
scerpers
Zeit
SupremeKage
Impact
Jessica
Haruka Katana
Kira Yagami
Rai
Handfullofnaruto
Ignition
The Notorious Ze
Franky
Psychic
Magilou
EvilGenious
GODSPEED
Pocalypse
Vino
Malice
I am sexy
Grandpa Uchiha
Mider T
Santi
Sinevelle
Didi


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2017)

Cool sign me up


----------



## Dayscanor (Apr 8, 2017)

Sign me up please.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 8, 2017)

Signing up to win the ban.


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 8, 2017)

Me too


----------



## Hentai (Apr 8, 2017)

Sign up plox


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2017)

Signing up.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 8, 2017)

Sign me up please.


----------



## Zyrax (Apr 8, 2017)

Ok


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2017)

I am in!


----------



## Bonly (Apr 8, 2017)

I'll join as well


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 8, 2017)

We have now enough participants to ensure that not everybody will get something


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 8, 2017)

sure :3


----------



## Viole (Apr 8, 2017)

me /o/


----------



## Courier Six (Apr 8, 2017)

Cool I'll give it a shot sign me up.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 8, 2017)

momma needs a new pair of 175x350 avatars, my current set is only gonna last indefinitely


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 8, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> momma needs a new pair of 175x350 avatars, my current set is only gonna last indefinitely



You're in


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 8, 2017)

inb4 I get rigged into the sig ban

no loss tbh


----------



## Greidy (Apr 8, 2017)

Sign me up


----------



## baconbits (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 8, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Rohan (Apr 8, 2017)

Sign me up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 8, 2017)

So many people


----------



## John Wick (Apr 8, 2017)

Sign me up plz


----------



## Atlas (Apr 8, 2017)

Sign me up, fam.


----------



## Tri (Apr 8, 2017)

*I'm in*


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 8, 2017)

sign me up


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2017)

in please


----------



## baconbits (Apr 8, 2017)

@ane , is there a way just to put me into the sig ban competition?  I don't want to steal prizes from the other members.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 9, 2017)

I'll give it a go!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 9, 2017)

baconbits said:


> @ane , is there a way just to put me into the sig ban competition?  I don't want to steal prizes from the other members.



Sure. 

All names have been updated


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 9, 2017)

In too.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2017)

Sign me up


----------



## wibisana (Apr 9, 2017)

Pls sign me up
Tho i dont understand shit
Ty


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 9, 2017)

wibisana said:


> Pls sign me up
> Tho i dont understand shit
> Ty



I am assigning you a number in the second post. Every one of those days I will randomize a number and, if it is yours, you will get the prize that the OP says you will get that day. One of those is a signature ban and not a prize

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Amol (Apr 9, 2017)

Sign me up


----------



## Island (Apr 9, 2017)

Yes pls.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Apr 9, 2017)

Island said:


> Yes pls.



Cute ava

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Apr 9, 2017)

Also sign me up


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Apr 9, 2017)

Can I play?


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 9, 2017)

mods should be exempt cuz they already have perks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## scerpers (Apr 9, 2017)

papa needs a new pair of BANS
BOOM BOOM BOOM
GIMMIE THAT DICK RERORERORERORERORERORERO


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 10, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> mods should be exempt cuz they already have perks



this is exactly why we aren't tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zeit (Apr 10, 2017)

Sign me up.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 10, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> this is exactly why we aren't tho


I will kick you.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 10, 2017)

Sign me up


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 10, 2017)

Everybody that can post in this thread can take part


----------



## Impact (Apr 10, 2017)

Sign me up


----------



## Jessica (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm interested!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 12, 2017)

Can I join?

Sign me up


----------



## Kira Yagami (Apr 12, 2017)

Sign me up as well mate


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 12, 2017)

all done


----------



## Rai (Apr 12, 2017)

I want to play!


----------



## HandfullofNaruto (Apr 12, 2017)

I would like to join.


----------



## Ignition (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm in ~
fire sparkles  yeah not winning that.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 14, 2017)

Count me in too.


----------



## Franky (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm down to clown


----------



## Psychic (Apr 14, 2017)

sign up


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2017)

How long is the set ban for?

I'll sign up anyways.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2017)

>mods participating

drake.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 15, 2017)

The ban lasts two days.

The list should be updated. I will draft the first winner later today.


----------



## Viole (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 15, 2017)

Sign me up i know my luck is calling on that ban.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Apr 15, 2017)

If it isn't too late sign me up


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 15, 2017)

Added


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 15, 2017)

First winner. Html usertitle goes to #30


*Spoiler*: __ 



@Pandamonium




Congrats

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viole (Apr 15, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 15, 2017)

Still eight more days


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 15, 2017)

LOL

this turned out better than I could have ever hoped for


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2017)

Congo rats Pandamoon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2017)

DankMemes


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice, sign me up.


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 16, 2017)

Panda!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 16, 2017)

rigged tbh


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Apr 16, 2017)

Tsubomii said:


> Panda!



o(*>ω<*)o


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 16, 2017)

i dunno whats going on in this thread but i just wanted to let u guys know that i fill in a lottery every day in order to become a rich maximum jew so i could by a helicopter and make the rolfcopter actually real with full of buzz noises and then when i get tired of my current shitpile apartment i can go to my roflcopter and sleep there till i become the actual rolfcopter and ascend to heaven like aizen did 

u can't stop me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2017)

>mod wins a temporary prize they can have permanently

I should have known this was the idea all along.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 16, 2017)

Magilou said:


> >mod wins a temporary prize they can have permanently
> 
> I should have known this was the idea all along.





Seraphiel said:


> rigged tbh


----------



## Viole (Apr 16, 2017)

Watch mods win all prizes and random user get a ban

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 16, 2017)

rig me OuO

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 16, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> rigged tbh



Nah. She was just lucky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 16, 2017)

Second winner. #40 gets Lightning sparkles


*Spoiler*: __ 




@HandfullofNaruto

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viole (Apr 16, 2017)

not rigged yay


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 16, 2017)

Congrats  fistfull of saucek

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 16, 2017)

Panda forfeited her prize. The new winner of the html usertitle is #23


*Spoiler*: __ 



@Gibbs

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## John Wick (Apr 16, 2017)

ane said:


> Nah. She was just lucky


so vino's going to win the rest of the prizes then


----------



## Kira Yagami (Apr 16, 2017)

Waiting for the sig ban for my non-existant sig

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 16, 2017)

VAK said:


> so vino's going to win the rest of the prizes then


Is there something you wanna say or you're gonna continue being passive aggressive? 

spit it out

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## John Wick (Apr 16, 2017)

Vino said:


> Is there something you wanna say or you're gonna continue being passive aggressive?
> 
> spit it out


don't worry It'll be said when I'm banned for being mean to you.


----------



## Gin (Apr 16, 2017)

nathanDank


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 16, 2017)

VAK said:


> don't worry It'll be said when I'm banned for being mean to you.



Listen kid, I don't have time to deal with your petty issues with me. 

Get the fuck over it and piss off.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 16, 2017)

I'll join


----------



## John Wick (Apr 16, 2017)

Vino said:


> Listen kid, I don't have time to deal with your petty issues with me.
> 
> Get the fuck over it and piss off.


petty issues. 

so you being a racist twat is petty?

cos photo shopping pictures of me with isis in the background with what I fucking do wouldn't have gotten me into deep shit no?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 16, 2017)

VAK said:


> petty issues.
> 
> so you being a racist twat is petty?
> 
> cos photo shopping pictures of me with isis in the background with what I fucking do wouldn't have gotten me into deep shit no?



Lmao. I see, so that's your problem. You know, you could have just told me "ey vino, this might get me into trouble in the future, pls delete?" and I would have done it in a heart bit. I don't shoop people if they aren't ok with it and it seemed like you were fine with it during that time. I guess not?

Look amigo, this goes 2 way street. I can also bring up your antisemitic remarks at me but I never do that now, do I?

Listen, I can't tell what's going on in that head of yours, but being passive aggressive won't solve shit, it will just make me go ?????????

If some shit's bothering you, then by all means, talk to me, otherwise, piss off.


----------



## Para (Apr 16, 2017)

What's the problem, lads?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 16, 2017)

Please, use PMs to solve your personal issues. We are running a lottery


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 16, 2017)

Para said:


> What's the problem, lads?


Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 16, 2017)

Malice said:


> I'll join



Hey, I'll add you


----------



## MO (Apr 16, 2017)

@ane can I join?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 16, 2017)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 17, 2017)

New winner. Regular sparkles go to #17


*Spoiler*: __ 



@Rohan




Congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 17, 2017)

congrats


----------



## Rohan (Apr 17, 2017)

Wow did not expect to win what I wanted. 

Thanks! 

Thanks for the congrats : @ane @Malice.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

Gz lil bonbon Roro


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 18, 2017)

sign me up @ane


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2017)

Signing up!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 18, 2017)

#21 gets the 175x250 Avatar


*Spoiler*: __ 



@Trizalgia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2017)

Sign me up.


----------



## Tri (Apr 18, 2017)

Victory

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh well, signing up again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baconbits (Apr 19, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Oh well, signing up again!



You don't have to sign up every contest.


----------



## Santí (Apr 19, 2017)

Better late than never, eh?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2017)

Santi said:


> Better late than never, eh?



slowti

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 19, 2017)

sparkles for #31


*Spoiler*: __ 



@Khaleesi

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 19, 2017)

Khaleesi forfeited and we have a new winner, #2


*Spoiler*: __ 



@NoticemeEscanorsenpai

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Apr 19, 2017)

Huh, winner by forfeit.

Better than nothing I suppose.I'm so kawaii.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 20, 2017)

More sparkles, fire ones, for #54


*Spoiler*: __ 



@Santi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Courier Six (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm never gonna win a prize at this rate.
>inb4 I win the sig ban

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 20, 2017)

Rali57 said:


> I'm never gonna win a prize at this rate.
> >inb4 I win the sig ban



the sig ban has my name on it no worries.


----------



## Santí (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Santí (Apr 20, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty who's slow now?


----------



## Gin (Apr 20, 2017)

worst sparkles tbh


----------



## Santí (Apr 20, 2017)

I make anything look good, just like I did when Gold Rep was first introduced

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 20, 2017)

Ayo @ane how long does this take? The clock's still ticking


----------



## Gin (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 20, 2017)

Seeing how I have consistent shit luck i won't be winning anything


----------



## Santí (Apr 20, 2017)

Gin


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 21, 2017)

dw santi we're just putting your sparkles up at a pace you'll understand

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 21, 2017)

dartg

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 21, 2017)

And rainbow sparkles for our #35


*Spoiler*: __ 



@Impact

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 22, 2017)

And signature ban is for #5


*Spoiler*: __ 



@Hentai

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 22, 2017)

Only last prize to go


----------



## Tri (Apr 22, 2017)

@Hentai Victory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2017)

I must win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sinevelle (Apr 22, 2017)

All prizes last till 24th. So if I win the last one it will last for a day? Cool.

Sign me in.


----------



## Didi (Apr 23, 2017)

yo I like free shit

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 23, 2017)

And our last winner #56


*Spoiler*: __ 



@Didi




Congrats

All of you, enjoy your prizes until tomorrow and happy Xenforo day

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

Congrats diddle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 23, 2017)

Next lottery surely 
thanks for hosting~ @ane

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impact (Apr 23, 2017)

Didi was the last entry and stiil won 

Goddamn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 23, 2017)

Impact said:


> Didi was the last entry and stiil won
> 
> Goddamn



Also happened with Santi. He won when he was the last one in the list.


----------



## Courier Six (Apr 23, 2017)

Didn't even win one prize .
Well anyway congrats to the winner hopefully I have better luck next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 23, 2017)

This shit is rigged 



Nah jk, congrats to all the winners

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinevelle (Apr 23, 2017)

ane said:


> Also happened with Santi. He won when he was the last one in the list.


He didn't even sign in. Technically I was the last one.

I require compensation. Set Himawari as a HR banner.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 23, 2017)

Give me the banner and I will see if it can be arranged


----------



## Didi (Apr 23, 2017)

Lmao wtf 
what did I even win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 23, 2017)

Didi said:


> Lmao wtf
> what did I even win



Bigger avatar i believe.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 23, 2017)

Huge avatar. 175x350


----------



## Didi (Apr 23, 2017)

Ah cool, thanks 

gg easy


----------



## Sinevelle (Apr 23, 2017)

ane said:


> Give me the banner and I will see if it can be arranged


I wanted to say you can use my avatar as the last time the HR banner was about this big but then I realized things changed in the last decade and now everything is bigger. You probably want a big wide one. This could be done, however how will you prove me the banner was set?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 23, 2017)

Banners can be huge, yeah

Mods can swear we see the banner but we could be filthy liars


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 23, 2017)

For now just joined the Himawari cult

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sinevelle (Apr 23, 2017)

ane said:


> Banners can be huge, yeah
> 
> Mods can swear we see the banner but we could be filthy liars


I still have my snitches in HR. One is an admin so maybe I should just directly ask him to upload the banner

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 23, 2017)

I didn't get shit yet apparently


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 23, 2017)

rofl nice avatar NERD

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 23, 2017)

Oh, yeah. I made the request. An admin has to move your account to the usergroup. Sorry. With the rest of prizes it only took a few hours, though, so it should be fast.


----------



## Sinevelle (Apr 23, 2017)

If you're lucky you'll get the prize before it expires.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 23, 2017)

If you don't, don't worry. You will have it at least a day.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 23, 2017)

Lol sig ban

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 23, 2017)

ane said:


> All of you, enjoy your prizes until tomorrow and happy Xenforo day



Oi I received mine a day late. I get an extension right?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 23, 2017)

Was rigged. I didn't win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 24, 2017)

Santi said:


> Oi I received mine a day late. I get an extension right?



you'll take what you got and you'll enjoy it

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 24, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> you'll take what you got and you'll enjoy it



Fuck that, gimme what I'm supposed to get


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you Ane for running this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks all for taking part. This was fun to organize

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

